# 1st pics with my new camera



## scubabear6 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## oldmacman (Jan 1, 2011)

Great stuff. Nice compositions and nice control over DOF. Maybe a little sharpening?


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks they were sharper but seemed to soften when I uploaded them  don't know why.


----------



## Jim Morelly (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice shots ! Look like a tit mouse and chickadee. What other New England winter birds have you taken?

Jim


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just the usual cards, downey and red woodpeckers, juncos, the standard whatever shows up at my feeders. Where in mass are you from?


----------



## JWellman (Jan 2, 2011)

Breathtaking!  I love the chick-a-dee.


----------



## Jim Morelly (Jan 2, 2011)

Scubabear6 ,

I live in Rutland

Jim


----------



## Frequency (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful Birds

Regards


----------



## peke (Jan 3, 2011)

great shots!


----------



## monkeykids (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Jim Morelly (Jan 4, 2011)

Scubabear6, what town are you from?

Jim


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 4, 2011)

I live in Fitchburg not that far away.


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 4, 2011)

thank you jwellman  I have always loved the chickadees and tuffted titmouses.


----------

